# Seattle HD Locals



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

I heard from a "Good source" that the Seattle HD locals will be going online first week of may. Just passin it along.

Brad


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope it's true ... for us guys in the sticks, we've been waiting for some time to get something more than CBS in HD.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I get the Seattle locals OTA, and it's a real treat to watch prime time shows in HD. Worth the wait. Now if E* can only get the 622 runnin' right . . .


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

O.K. I have been installing dishes (Dish Network, DTV, C-Band, Star Band, Wildblue...) for over 6 years now but I am new to this forum. What does E* mean?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nevermind, "Echostar" I always think of them as Dish Network, that and I am tired  

Brad


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

brad1138 said:


> Nevermind, "Echostar" I always think of them as Dish Network, that and I am tired
> 
> Brad


Brad, it all started a long long time ago when there was a DBS company called PRIMESTAR and it got short handed to P*. Then along came Direct TV or D and then D bought out P*and became D* and so it went.

Bear!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

This will make you realy see stars.

A* = Alphastar
B* = Bel Express Vu
C* = Cable (Gasp)
D* = DirecTV
E* = Echostar
G* = Globecast World TV
P* = Primestar
S* = Sky Angel
V* = Voom
U* = USSB
*C = Star Choice


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

brad1138 said:


> I heard from a "Good source" that the Seattle HD locals will be going online first week of may. Just passin it along.
> 
> Brad


Your source got any update on this? I'm dyin. Watching the first season of Lost on DVD, and then going to nasty SD for season two was disappointing.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW ...it would be interesting to see if Seattle gets HD Locals before San Francisco, the second largest city on the west coast.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

cames said:


> Your source got any update on this? I'm dyin. Watching the first season of Lost on DVD, and then going to nasty SD for season two was disappointing.


Now that Echo 10 actually lives and breathes makes it easier to add HD LIL. I suspect early June is a good time frame still, however there have been surprises before.

Sam


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

cames said:


> Your source got any update on this? I'm dyin. Watching the first season of Lost on DVD, and then going to nasty SD for season two was disappointing.


My source is someone within E*. As far as I know no change one way or the other. But I will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

New update...... May 4!

Keeping my fingers crossed 

Also heard they will be on 119. Great for me, I can keep 61.5!


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I am hoping that SF will come on line at the same time.



socceteer said:


> WOW ...it would be interesting to see if Seattle gets HD Locals before San Francisco, the second largest city on the west coast.


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

brad1138 said:


> New update...... May 4!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Also heard they will be on 119. Great for me, I can keep 61.5!


I heard the same thing on another forum for Spokane, WA May 4th!!


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

Got another update of 5/10/06


----------

